

The Smartphone Wars: The Limits of Lawfare - pwg
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4500

======
josephcooney
This seems to have been written before the Apple v. Samsung verdict was handed
down.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Yup, perhaps pwg (poster) wanted esr (OP author) to look bad? Reading it in
hindsight shows the risks of weighing in early and publicly with an opinion
but I doubt those risks slow folks down.

